# Ebay store with food organizers



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

I'd love to go on a shopping spree here!

http://stores.ebay.com/Rocky-Mounta...clidZCLeUnsGeQ5fpECFR4dagodQ5fXTBQ2dQ51QQtZkm


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

I love that site! I can't wait to be able to put my shed to good use storing food for my family. Now I just have to get it moved and we are good to go! Now, where is that winning lottery ticket, so I can shop here. We could have so much fun!


----------

